# My plants



## Aloysius Taschse (Apr 2, 2021)

Hello everyone, recently I have gotten into gardening and I thought it might be nice to share some pictures of my latest projects. Hopefully I'm not sucking people away from a person who actually needs tortoise help...

This first picture is of my hydroponic garden, which currently has Basil and Cascading Petunias. I had to move another basil plant, a tomato plant, and an extremely large petunia plant to my grandmother's house because they no longer fit in the system and were blocking the other plants. I also have a sweet potato, a flower of some type and an aquarium around the system, along with the plant food, fish food, and dead flowers that I forgot to throw away. ? 
View attachment 322336


This next picture is of the sweet potato which has just started to grow roots. Credits to my cousin for helping me out by holding the potato and also helping me water and tend to the garden.



This pic is my blooming cascading petunia. It only took about a month for it to grow this big and flower! My mother insisted on getting the seed packs as tortoises can eat them, so she bought these for Kiwi when my little tort friend was still alive. Every time I go to look at the blossoms/plant it makes me sad, but also happy because it reminds me of all the fun we had and how she would be proud of her human.



This is my main plant haven. It also will be the home of my future tortoise from Tom that I might get. Until the supplies come (they are taking forever) this is how my setup will look.



Next I would have more shots of the growing seedlings, my orchid, and everything else. Unfortunately it says the file is to large. I'll enlarge the setup picture so you can see the plants inside better. I'm most proud of the sweet potato in here (which has roots and a actual plant, unlike the other) but the orchid (grew a new leaf), my succulents (which have grown considerably), my some type of ivy plant (which has grown new leaves), and the some type of succulent behind the large succulent and sweet potato. Does anyone know what type of ivy and succulents I have? I'll try to get the up-close pictures of my plant to work, as these have the too large error also.

This is a baby succulent that is growing off of a leaf that fell from the larger succulent. I planted all the other succulent leaves that have fallen in pots. Isn't it so pretty? I could probably have a business off of selling succulents but I don't think I could ever sell my plants. (I will sell fallen leaves however ?)



Again, a the too large of a file problem strikes again... Oh well, you can imagine an outdoor garden with a tomato plant, lettuce, pineapples, and egg cartons filled with dirt and seeds, can't you? Don't you see it? Hopefully I can make the pictures upload later. 

Hopefully you enjoyed looking at my latest expedition into the world of hobbies!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 2, 2021)

I enjoy seeing your plants!

Maybe you could crop your pictures to a smaller file size (like half). You would just have to upload each half for us to get the whole picture.


----------



## Danimal (Apr 30, 2021)

Aloysius Taschse said:


> Hello everyone, recently I have gotten into gardening and I thought it might be nice to share some pictures of my latest projects. Hopefully I'm not sucking people away from a person who actually needs tortoise help...
> 
> This first picture is of my hydroponic garden, which currently has Basil and Cascading Petunias. I had to move another basil plant, a tomato plant, and an extremely large petunia plant to my grandmother's house because they no longer fit in the system and were blocking the other plants. I also have a sweet potato, a flower of some type and an aquarium around the system, along with the plant food, fish food, and dead flowers that I forgot to throw away. ?
> 
> ...



That's awesome, I am a grower also. I am mostly doing trees right now and working on a small raised bed garden for the 2 of us. I have never done Hydroponics or aquaponics but I am very interested in experimenting with aquaponics. I have to wait on an out building before I can do that though. You'll have to keep updating so we can see how it goes!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 30, 2021)

I too am into growing, I have 10 large Rose of Sharon trees, the tortoises love the flowers...


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (May 13, 2021)

It's been a while since I've posted on the TFO, and I've completely forgotten about this thread! Many things have changed since then. I've also been super busy with a surprise... I'll post pics of my plant friends when I can!


----------

